# Why does my baby's head smell like stinky feet?



## mzfern

The top of DD's head is really flakey right now and the other day it started smelling like stinky feet. We bathe only about once a week and only with water. I've tried putting Weleda's baby oil on her and pure shea butter but it hasn't helped much. I'd be OK with the flakes, but the smell is weird!! Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## moondiapers

Sounds like cradle cap that may be getting infected. I'd probably use some soap just this once to see if it helps.


----------



## kkar

I agree with the PP. Have you checked with your doctor yet?


----------



## mzfern

You know, for some reason I thought cradle cap was only on the back on the head not the top. Oops! That's probably what it is. We're going to the doctor on Wednesday and I'll mention it. In the meantime, I think Anna needs a bath


----------



## mamasthree

we've battled this, too, and frequent washing with actual baby shampoo worked best. our ped said the smell is fungal--like yeast--ick. he said we could put lotrimin on it, but I wouldn't put that on my baby's scalp--double ick







.


----------



## Lila

We had that too. I thought it smelled like parmesean cheese! It just took some olive oil & a good scrub twice a week and he stopped smelling like an Italian restaraunt before long. It is caused by the dead skin from the cc.


----------



## DigitalSuze

A couple of drops of olive oil on a wet head, a gentle scrubbing, followed by a gentle cleanser. I do this once a week, and it keeps cc at bay.


----------



## 5thAttempt

I tried olive oil and the result was so-so. Mineral oil worked better for ds...5 min before bath and then wash with baby shampoo. I found that the very next day the hair are oily and very flacky but one day later a dramatic improvment w/o any futher efforts.


----------



## mommymonkey

FWIW, our Pedi told us to use Selson Blue. I resisted using that until the cc spread down to his ears and started leaving the skin behind his ears raw and it was painful for him. I use the shampoo twice a week and have seen a hugh difference.


----------



## mzfern

Last night, I rubbed some olive oil on her head about 15 minutes before her bath. While in the bath, I used California Baby shampoo and a wash cloth to slough off the flakes. After the bath, I put some more shea butter on her head. Results: no more stinky feet baby and the flakes are almost gone







Thanks, mamas.


----------



## jenniferlynne

Burt's Bees Apricot Oil works great too, and it smells fabulous! The first thing I thought when I read your post, though, was that you might want to check for spit up behind the ears. My DD sometimes collects it there and it starts to get pretty stinky!


----------



## iheartsofia

We have cradle crap too! (my dh name for it!) Sofia's head smelled like sour milk, we thought it was because we were not that into baths. So we chalked it up to being bad parents.







Then we discovered it was the oil we were putting on her head to combat the cradle crap. Now she has a smelly, semi flake free head


----------



## cupofjojo

Almond Oil and a kids comb worked great when our DS had it. We gave him a bath wet the hair put in the oil and gently combed the scalp. The flakes just started to fall off. After about 4 days it was almost completely gone and the it obviously get rid of most of the smell.


----------

